# The Shad Cam



## LawrenceU (May 15, 2009)

Todd inspired me. At this link Shad Cam at Bosher's Dam you can watch the shad as they migrate through Bosher's Dam in Virginia. If you are bored it is great way to kill time. Unfortunately, most of the shad have already passed through. But, occasionally you can catch a glimpse of one.

-----Added 5/15/2009 at 03:31:42 EST-----

You just missed two swimming by . . .


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 15, 2009)

Cool! I saw some. Isn't technology amazing?


----------



## PresbyDane (May 15, 2009)

I am actualy looking at this  why 

-----Added 5/15/2009 at 04:11:05 EST-----

Cool I saw some


----------

